# Union Contact's



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

My feedback is based on the following:
-I own a Large Union ST and a Medium Force
-My boots have been Lashed size 12, TM-Two size 11, and now Samba size 9.5 (Sizing is a long story)
-I have put a combination of set ups on at least 10 boards to measure width/drag

Board/Binding fit: The Large Contact may have some overhang on the Larson. With my Large ST the base came right to the edge of a 26.5 board, and hung over just barely on a 26.1 Boards with mid 25's required vertical disc orientation to allow for edge to edge adjustment. My Medium Forces fit well on the 26.1 and everything down to 25.0. Going by the binding and board alone, I would do a Medium. 

Boot/Binding fit: My size 11 TM-Two was a roomy fit in the Large ST, and the heelcup was all the way in. Straps centered fine without being maxed out either way. They would also be do-able in my Medium Force with the heelcups pulled out more. Straps may be getting closer to a max setting. With a 10.5 or 11, I would probably lean towards Medium since the footbed on the Large is a bit wider. Maybe even check out something with an adjustable toe ramp.

I had ridden size 11 boots for my adult life. Even 12's last season. After measuring my foot, I determined I'm actually a 9.5 EE'ish width in snowboard boots. My 9.5 Sambas feel more comfortable than my 11 TM-Two. If your foot is shaped like a spatula, check out Adidas.

Let us know how the Larson rides. It's on my shortlist for sure.


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply!

Your boot problem sounds like mine haha. Came from a US12 and now most likely going for a US10.5.
Based on your board/boot-binding-fit feedback I assume I have to switch my bindings to a medium size then.
Since I'll be switching them anyways, any thoughts on the Contact Pros? I have the feeling the contact might be a bit too soft, or is there not much of a difference between the contact and contact pros in your opinion?

Sounds like the samba's might be just the right boots for me!

And yes, sure will let you know as soon as I rode it!


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Jimdv said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Your boot problem sounds like mine haha. Came from a US12 and now most likely going for a US10.5.
> Based on your board/boot-binding-fit feedback I assume I have to switch my bindings to a medium size then.
> ...


Yeah I spent way too long riding the wrong size boots and wide boards! For reference my feet measure 26.8L and 27.3R. Width is around 4.2". I went with 27.5 Mondo on the Samba. I cant even get into a 10 with ThirtyTwo.

I have not ridden the Contact or Contact Pro. I like the Pro for the upgraded straps and higher response rating, but at that price there are better options. The regular Contact still isn't bad, and I really like the highback plus low weight. The Team Force (white) has a slightly softer highback than the standard Force, so that would be a good alternative to the Pro. I bought the standard Force for my Assassin. I will most likely use my 390 Boss on the park set up, but if I pick up anything else it will be the Contact.

It sounds like the Larson is a med flex, approaching med-soft, so the Contact Pro may pair well depending on your riding. If you like it, get it.

Union does have their faults, but overall I like their stuff. I havn't had issues with loose hardware, but I check it every ride and use blue Loctite on the strap screws.


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

Salt Shaker said:


> Yeah I spent way too long riding the wrong size boots and wide boards! For reference my feet measure 26.8L and 27.3R. Width is around 4.2". I went with 27.5 Mondo on the Samba. I cant even get into a 10 with ThirtyTwo.
> 
> I have not ridden the Contact or Contact Pro. I like the Pro for the upgraded straps and higher response rating, but at that price there are better options. The regular Contact still isn't bad, and I really like the highback plus low weight. The Team Force (white) has a slightly softer highback than the standard Force, so that would be a good alternative to the Pro. I bought the standard Force for my Assassin. I will most likely use my 390 Boss on the park set up, but if I pick up anything else it will be the Contact.
> 
> ...



Yeah and on top of that most of the boots will pack out after a couple of days.
Will defo drop my boot size as low as possible.

As for the binding, it has indeed been a struggle to pick the right binding. I picked the Contacts because I do spend a lot of time in the park but do occasionally ride groomers when my buds are out there. However, I'm afraid the will be too soft for riding groomers. 
I've had a look at the forces but had the feeling they would be too stiff for me? If I pair em with the Larson.

As for the contact - contact pro's, I had a good deal on the contact's which eventually made my decision easier. I had the feeling the contacts were just a tad softer than the pro's, not sure about it tho.


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Jimdv said:


> Yeah and on top of that most of the boots will pack out after a couple of days.
> Will defo drop my boot size as low as possible.
> 
> As for the binding, it has indeed been a struggle to pick the right binding. I picked the Contacts because I do spend a lot of time in the park but do occasionally ride groomers when my buds are out there. However, I'm afraid the will be too soft for riding groomers.
> ...


You may want to wait on the bindings until you have your boots figured out. The sole of the Lashed and Samba are very different. The lashed is almost spongy, and offers good cushioning. The Samba is stiffer with minimal shock absorption. The Samba may power the Contact/Contact Pro better than the lashed. While the Samba seems a little more rigid in the shell, it still has a similar flex to the lashed. I cannot comment on the K2 boots, but heard lots of positive things, and the T1 sounds good for wider feet.

The binding reviews on angrysnowboarder.com offer good insight. Kevin knows what works and I have asked him for advice in the past. James at thegoodride.com focuses a lot on Union products and does some back to back comparisons with detailed table top reviews. TJ at boardarchive.com / snowboardprocamp touches on Union bindings a little.


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

Salt Shaker said:


> You may want to wait on the bindings until you have your boots figured out. The sole of the Lashed and Samba are very different. The lashed is almost spongy, and offers good cushioning. The Samba is stiffer with minimal shock absorption. The Samba may power the Contact/Contact Pro better than the lashed. While the Samba seems a little more rigid in the shell, it still has a similar flex to the lashed. I cannot comment on the K2 boots, but heard lots of positive things, and the T1 sounds good for wider feet.
> 
> The binding reviews on angrysnowboarder.com offer good insight. Kevin knows what works and I have asked him for advice in the past. James at thegoodride.com focuses a lot on Union products and does some back to back comparisons with detailed table top reviews. TJ at boardarchive.com / snowboardprocamp touches on Union bindings a little.


Yeah same, Kevin is a great guy. He doesn't really have any union binding reviews as far as I know.

Yeah might be a good option, got the contacts for about 40% off so I might just stick with them.

As for the boots, I think the Samba's sound like a good idea right. Since the binding is a bit softer and the boot a bit stiffer they kinda help/back up each other right? Or doesn't that make any sense?

Thanks for all the help bro, appreciate it!


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Jimdv said:


> Yeah same, Kevin is a great guy. He doesn't really have any union binding reviews as far as I know.
> 
> Yeah might be a good option, got the contacts for about 40% off so I might just stick with them.
> 
> ...


If you can swap the Large for a Medium at the same price, I would stick with the Contact. 

I havn't been able to ride the Samba yet, and the reason I bought them was for the fit alone. It is a little softer than I prefer, but that may end being a good thing. Like we said, its probably on par with the Lashed in flex, but with a stiffer sole (maybe even stiffer than my TM-Two). The Sambas thinner sole puts you closer to the board but still has response. The compromise is cushioning. 

ThirtyTwo has some good stuff and I like the designs. If the EVA soles are too spongy, you can upgrade to the XLT versions, but they have a slightly larger footprint than the non-XLT. Longevity is always the question with 32.

I would agree that a stiffer boot will help to motivate a softer binding. Everyone has their own theory, none of which are wrong, but I think boot stiffness should match, or be greater than, the binding stiffness. A soft boot in a stiff binding makes you feel more like a passenger than a rider. For me the Samba, or the Lashed, would be plenty with the Contact or Contact Pro. I think Kazu rides the Samba with the Force if that means anything.


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

Salt Shaker said:


> If you can swap the Large for a Medium at the same price, I would stick with the Contact.
> 
> I havn't been able to ride the Samba yet, and the reason I bought them was for the fit alone. It is a little softer than I prefer, but that may end being a good thing. Like we said, its probably on par with the Lashed in flex, but with a stiffer sole (maybe even stiffer than my TM-Two). The Sambas thinner sole puts you closer to the board but still has response. The compromise is cushioning.
> 
> ...


Yeah honestly, the samba sounds like a good fit.

Just one more thing, do you think the straps will really max out? Or should I still be fine?

Cheers


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Jimdv said:


> Yeah honestly, the samba sounds like a good fit.
> 
> Just one more thing, do you think the straps will really max out? Or should I still be fine?
> 
> Cheers


I put my sz 11 Tm-Two in the Force, which is currently set up for a 9.5. I'm pretty sure the straps would be fine, especially if the heel cup was adjusted for the 11. The straps are in the middle settings for my 9.5.

For me, the bigger issue would be the Large hanging way over the edge of your board. Even the Medium will be close to the edge. Like I mentioned, my Large ST hung over the top sheet of a 26.1 a little. 

Granted, there are other factors to width outside of the waist. With a tip of 29.5, the Larson does get a tad wider than some other boards of similar waist width.

I think there is a Union rep on the forum who could offer insight.


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

Salt Shaker said:


> I put my sz 11 Tm-Two in the Force, which is currently set up for a 9.5. I'm pretty sure the straps would be fine, especially if the heel cup was adjusted for the 11. The straps are in the middle settings for my 9.5.
> 
> For me, the bigger issue would be the Large hanging way over the edge of your board. Even the Medium will be close to the edge. Like I mentioned, my Large ST hung over the top sheet of a 26.1 a little.
> 
> ...


Ah thanks a lot dude! 
Took a couple of pics for the overhang, I would say they indeed are too big. But any comments would be helpful.

https://ibb.co/inToHw
https://ibb.co/eBdYjb
https://ibb.co/kW7Fxw
https://ibb.co/e8PHAG
https://ibb.co/khjHAG


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Jimdv said:


> Ah thanks a lot dude!
> Took a couple of pics for the overhang, I would say they indeed are too big. But any comments would be helpful.
> 
> https://ibb.co/inToHw
> ...


For me personally, it would be too much overhang. With that being said, I'm sure people are running similar setups without issue. Like we discussed, it may be best to wait on your boot and then proceed from there. If you end up in a size 10, it may be tricky to center the boot with a L binding (even with the adjustable heelcup).


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

Yeah thats a bit of an issue due to the fact that the store only has 1 medium left in store.
Had some contact with Kevin from AS, showed him the same pics, and he said it doesn't look that bad.
But honestly I feel like it will be too much overhang for me as well. Guess I will try to change them tomorrow if the store allows me to hehe.


----------

